# Sunday with BOB.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I tell ya; it has been nothing but work, work, work around here! :wink5:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Today was no different.

Miss M had places to go and errands to do.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Shopping, shopping, shopping.

Well at least we have Christmas taken care of. :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Gotta admit, it beats driving all to heck. 

And filling up your tank is a whole lot more enjoyable! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Ride your bike!


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Interesting pictures and its nice to see all that the two of you do.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Are you two riding.........aluminum hybrid bikes?!?


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

those oranges won't keep til christmas you know...


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't eat the yellow ones.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sojourneyman said:


> those oranges won't keep til christmas you know...


I don't think they will last this week!


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Those re-purposed Post Office Box banks are excellent! I have two from a local woodworker up here... great gifts!

singlecross


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

1. This thread is full of win.
2. Mrs. M is a hottie. 
3. I pray I can be you someday. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks like you got some ice cream too!:thumbsup: 

It also looks like you earned it. Did Miss M get a new MTB as well?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Brick Tamland said:


> Are you two riding.........aluminum hybrid bikes?!?


Na, they are MTBs that I put skinny tires on for errand running.

This is their normal home.....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> ... Did Miss M get a new MTB as well?


When we married I was working in the GT factory. That is a custom (full XTR) that the guys threw together for her as a wedding present.

Still the lightest MTB I have ever seen.....


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't you guys have enough hobbies? 

Great stuff as usual MB. I wish we had that weather right now. Mountains are all white right now!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> Don't you guys have enough hobbies? ..


Not yet!

We've decided not to die of old age, we are going to wear out. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Consider some Ergon grips. I forgo even me purple anno bar ends for a pair of Ergons.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> 3. I pray I can be you someday. Thanks for the inspiration.


+1!!!


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*Cold Snap in Florida?*

It looks like you had a bit of cool weather in the sunshine state.

Nice post!


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Peanut Buster Parfait FTW!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

theBreeze said:


> Peanut Buster Parfait FTW!


Man shall not live by bread alone! :thumbsup:


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*DQ's my Favorite....(nm)*


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Personally I liked the looks of that breakfast. The open air shopping looked fun too.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Do you realize how insanely jealous you make everyone? Sheesh. I need a Mr. MB1. Got any spares laying around?

And that Peanut Buster Parfait...my favorite DQ treat! Haven't been to DQ in years and years. Might have to change that...


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Na, they are MTBs that I put skinny tires on for errand running.
> 
> This is their normal home.....


Alrighty, then. Carry on!

(For a moment there I was worried.)


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

PO box bank FTW! i have one an old friends dad made for me must be 25 years ago. wow. i never thought id say something like that.

anyway, i still have a tough time seein you on a trek 29er. just seems wrong. but hey, youre riding it, right?


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Great pictures of a great lifestyle as usual.

BUT, you flew south too early my man. The leaves and weather are absolutely fabulous.


----------

